# How to stop dog from scaling fence? (for a friend)



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,

A neighbor has an issue with her 8 month pit / lab mix. 
She keeps scaling her 6 foot brick wall in her back yard. 

What are some of the preferred methods for stopping this behavior?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

run a hot wire along the top of the fence..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is she spayed? 

Normally I don't like Invisible Fence, but in this case, something like that might be necessary to keep the dog safe. I might try a fence inside a fence type thing first, and would work at training her regardless. I would also look at getting her involved in some sport/game classes that would give her outlets for her monkey energy.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

OK, more info:

The dog is a rescue, therefore she's spayed. She's had the dog for a couple weeks.
Today, I met the dog for the first time, and she's clearly very high energy. I understand the dog's already escaped twice, and they managed to find her nearby.

My concern is also Kira. While Kira may be timid with older, larger dogs, I have a feeling the high energy, combined with the smaller frame of this would bring out a bad side of Kira,... if that dog somehow gets on my property. I've seen her get real nasty with smaller, yappers.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The hot wire on top of the fence! Is the dog climbing or jumping? If it is climbing I would maybe put it inside the fence just high enough so that when she started to climb with the feet on the ground she would get the shock. Also less likelyto cause any wars with the neighbors. If she is jumping high enough for her legs to be off the ground before she touches they may want to add a 2nd ground wire as it relies on earth contact to carry the charge.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a 4' chain link fence. On the top of my fence I run a hot wire. It is the livestock grade hot box. It pulses. I never have a problem with my dogs going over my fence. Or jumping on the fence. Nor do I have a problem with the horses hanging over the fence to bother the dogs. 

I think due to the height of the fence, I'd run two wires. One on the top and one about a foot away from the wall at the bottom. This will keep the dog off the brick. Whereas my fence the dog's noses hit the fence first. On an 8' fence I would expect the dog is already up on the fence when it would be zapped. I'd fear the dog would flip off the wall and get hurt. Running a wire at the bottom would ensure the dog doesn't make it on the wall. A wire on top would correct the dog should it learn to leap up the wall.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

The yard is fairly small. The area is only maybe 50'x50'. The wall is cinderblock covered with brick, and 6 feet high. The dog is very agile, and according to its owner, the dog latches onto the top, and pulls itself up.

They have small children, and I don't think they'd go for a hot wire. 

Are there any training methods I could share?
How about an ecollar with my assistance?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> OK, more info:
> 
> My concern is also Kira. While Kira may be timid with older, larger dogs, I have a feeling the high energy, combined with the smaller frame of this would bring out a bad side of Kira,... if that dog somehow gets on my property. I've seen her get real nasty with smaller, yappers.


Tell this to your neighbor.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Tell this to your neighbor.


Kira would be the least of the problem bunch around here.

There's 2 yr GSD, and a very large American Pit that would not be very nice if that pup approached.


Anyway, just had a conversation with the owner, and she wants to look into a perimeter hot wire fence, and also seek the help of a local trainer to get "some form of training" in the dog.

*She said the dog does NOT scale the wall, but instead runs and makes a single leap to the top.*

This concerns me because I'm not sure would be affected by a hot wire.

Would an ecollar with the help of a trainer be a good suggestion?


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> The yard is fairly small. The area is only maybe 50'x50'. The wall is cinderblock covered with brick, and 6 feet high. The dog is very agile, and according to its owner, the dog latches onto the top, and pulls itself up.
> 
> They have small children, and I don't think they'd go for a hot wire.
> 
> ...


An invisible fence would probably work well.....that way the kids are safe....although if the fence is 6 foot high the kids would be unable to touch an electric fence anyway......which they would only do once

Just read your latest post.....I guess with an IF the good thing is you can set the field so the dog is kept well away from the fence in the first place.....i think a hot wire along the top would still work....the dog would only need one touch and it would think twice about it again.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> run a hot wire along the top of the fence..


We find it effective to have one at "nose high" too so when they are just meandering about they learn to stay clear of the fence.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

But if you have young children it makes it a bit trickier......mind you our son got shocked by ours around the horse yards after we told him not to touch it.....he has never done it again since....


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't have much experience with fences, but I'm having bad thoughts about the possible dangers of a hot wire, sitting high on the fence.
If the dog is running, and makes a leap, THEN hits the wire, is there a chance the dog wont' be in a position to react, and could possibly panic and fall off the wall?

I'm thinking it might be easier to stop BEFORE the wall.
Is that possible?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Anthony8858 said:


> I'm thinking it might be easier to stop BEFORE the wall.
> Is that possible?


Yes. With the nose high ones, you lead the dog on the fence over there, or let it wander (if it's not going to leap up and over immediately) and get zapped. Trust me, it won't go near the fence again!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, I happen to go to Petco tonight, and I bump into my neighbor buying the invisible fence. 

Thank you for all your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

